# "Benutzer muss Kennwort bei der nächsten Anmeldung ändern" mit Batch-Datei abklappern



## Ahab (25. November 2011)

*"Benutzer muss Kennwort bei der nächsten Anmeldung ändern" mit Batch-Datei abklappern*

Hallo Leutz!

Ich bin gerade dabei auf Arbeit neue Rechner einzurichten, derer sind es 8 und auf jedem dieser PCs müssen 60 Accounts eingerichtet werden (Ja, Domain ist einfacher und im Endeffekt schneller einzurichten, aber jetzt ist es zu spät ). 

Nun habe ich die Konten mit Windows Easy Transfer gesichert und spiele sie auf jeden der PCs, jedoch müssen bestimmte Berechtigungen noch nachträglich eingestellt werden - unter anderem zwingt Windows 7 (grrrrr....) die neuen Benutzer @stock, ihr Passwort zu ändern. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Option per Batch-Skript abzugreifen und den Haken dort rauszunehmen? Ich finde leider nichts im Internetz. 

Darüberhinaus: kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, ein Benutzerkonto über ein Batch-Skript mit einem Passwort zu versehen? WET hat nämlich *HURRA* die Passwörter nicht mit übernommen, bzw. Windows 7 sperrt sie aus und die Konten liegen ohne Passwort vor. Jetzt habe ich den zweiten PC hinter mir, die Passwörter per Hand einzuhacken.  Es muss doch gehen! Oder nicht...

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## sQeep (25. November 2011)

*AW: "Benutzer muss Kennwort bei der nächsten Anmeldung ändern" mit Batch-Datei abklappern*

"net user" (How to Use the Net User Command) sollte dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ahab (25. November 2011)

*AW: "Benutzer muss Kennwort bei der nächsten Anmeldung ändern" mit Batch-Datei abklappern*

Das hab ich schon durch, bin da leider nicht fündig geworden. Zur Passwortproblematik bin ich in einem anderen Forum fündig geworden!


```
net user Username Passwort
```
DAS hab ich gesucht, wird auf der MS-Seite aber irgendwie nicht klar. Mit diesem Befehl vergibt man Passwörter. Oh mann Gott sei Dank... 

Bleibt noch die Frage mit der erzwungenen Passwortänderung!  Hat da jemand einen Plan?

Edit: forever dont care! Wenn ein PW angelegt wurde, wird automatisch keine Änderung mehr verlangt. Super!


----------

